# VRO problems



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

Just bought a used boat, it's a 171 Mako with a 135 Johnson. The motor is a 7-2000 model. I am getting the "no oil" light. I checked everything out and found a "splice" in the oil line. I bought OMC oil line, oil tank filter and clips, ran new line from oil tank to VRO pump. Cleaned all 4 carbs, warmed up motor, purged oil line, and connected to VRO pump. The light went out for about 2 min, then came back on. What should I do next? My gut tells me go to premixed and forget it.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Ask two people get two answers, I personally burned up a Johnson due to the VRO not working, after I got the motor rebuilt I had them remove the VRO, install an electric fuel pump and pre mixed all my gas. To me that is the way to go, that way if she is running you are sure she is getting oil. Just my .02 worth.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Personally... even if I bought a Brand Spankin' New engine... The first thing I would do is disable the oil injection system and go to pre-mix... The "Ratio-Rite" cup don't lie and it never fails to deliver...:whistling:

Brent


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Amen to that a third time. Ditch the VRO, somebodies brain child turned out to be more trouble than it was worth.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

People can do what they want but the VRO usually gets blamed when someone doesn't understand the system. The correct mixture for idle to slow speed is 100/1 and high speed is 50/1. So how will you mix correctly? If you mix 50/1 like most do, you run a higher oil content at idle and slow speed and results in more carboning or coking of the cylinders. Also oil burns hotter than the fuel does and causes higher exhaust temps. 
The oil sensor on the VRO is located on the suction side of the pump and tells when it loses prime. 
Do not install an electric fuel pump on an outboard. First it puts out more pressure than the diaphram fuel pump and can cause a rich fuel burn plus its against CG rules. You cannot use a fuel pump unless its connected to a pressure system that will kill it if the engine stalls. Your motor being a 2 stroke does not have a presurized oil system that can be used to activate an electric pump.


----------



## CallMeQuig (May 30, 2011)

If the light is coming on, that means there is a sensor. If I knew the pump was working correctly, I would see about testing the sensor.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

The sensor seems to working, when I primed the system, I ran it on premixed from a separate container, unhooked the oil line from VRO pump and ran pump out of oil. "no oil" light came on, primed the bulb until clear oil came out, rehooked the line to pump, "no oil" light went off for a few min, then came back on.


----------



## CallMeQuig (May 30, 2011)

Well something has to be either sending a signal or shorting. I would check all wires paying close attention to grounds. I would think that is a grounded switch/circuit. Maybe the vibration is causing it to ground out and send the signal. Also check for corrosion.

Just some thoughts from a guy who don't like paying other people to fix his stuff...


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

I hear ya on the not paying part! I'll check the connections, its all fairly clean, but I'll check it out. I don't know, just not going to dump a ton of money in it. It's hard for me to trust these systems.....


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm gonna run premixed, I ordered some "Royal Purple" 2stroke oil. My question is, do I mix 50:1 or can I change the ratio??


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I was told still mix 50:1.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, wasnt sure, the old Amsoil used to mix 100:1. That's what I was in question about.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

After more trouble with the pump, I did some more tests, I checked vacuum on the pump, held good on oil side, lost it on fuel side, and had none on vacuum side. I hooked up gas line, left vacuum line off, squeezed the bulb and it shoots gas out of the vacuum side of the pump. That's good, now I know where my problem is. I look online and find rebuild kits, but, also find the oil side is non-serviceable and has non-serviceable parts in it. Will I be wasting time and money rebuilding the pump? Should I just buy new pump? If new, do I get VRO or non-VRO?


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

For my 1985 70' Evinrude the VRO was about $400, where the pump can be had for around $100. I'd go with the pump and pre-mix.


----------



## woodsmaster742 (Jan 20, 2011)

Understanding the system is best. No offense but if I was you i would try to learn a little more about the system, everyone says to cut it off and go to premix, well the captken is right at idle 100:1 is what you need to burn, the slower the rpm the less water your pumping the hotter the engine is. i know what your thinking the hotter the engine the more oil it needs, this is true on a four stroke where your not burning the oil, but on a two stroke your burning the oil which has a higher btu per weight than gasoline. IMO i would definately get some manuals or just familiarize myself with that system, because honestly vro systems are very efficient( when theyre working). Sincerly A shade tree mechanic.


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

*Livingston outboard rebuilds and repair*



dragonslayer said:


> i'm gonna run premixed, i ordered some "royal purple" 2stroke oil. My question is, do i mix 50:1 or can i change the ratio??


50:1


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*V ery R apid O verhaul*

I have a 100 Johnson 1979, (2) 90 Evinrude 1995 & a 50 Johnson 2003 all with the VRO removed. I use the 50 Johnson on my pontoon the most, so keep two tanks of fuel, one at 50 - 1 and one at 100 - 1. For idling speed only zones, like Bayou Chico, I use the 100 - 1. When I go outside in the bay, I change to the 50 - 1 tank.

Your mileage may vary,

Tom


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

I've spent hours reading manuals, online posts, etc....I ordered a new pump, should be here next week. I'll get that hooked up and run it while I have the main tank premixed to 50:1 w/ Royal Purple. If all goes well, I'll run the VRO system, now that all of it will be new, and see how she does. I WILL be keeping enough Royal Purple in the console to mix the tank if the alarm goes off for "no oil". :thumbsup: I understand all the horror stories about the VRO, but I feel most are not backed up with facts, so I'm gonna make my own mind up on this system.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Let us know what the outcome is !!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks

Scott


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

parrothead said:


> Let us know what the outcome is !!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks
> 
> Scott


I will, the pump is on national backorder. Hope to get it this week.


----------



## addict620 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Vro*

I just cap the oil side if it's an issue and use the fule pump side of the VRO (both sides pulse driven). Also, in regard to the electric fuel pump on outboard? Thought I read that was either dangerous or illegal?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

Fuel pump arrived today! :thumbup: will put this thing on Saturday, and should be in the water Sunday! I'll report back. :yes:


----------



## fish2day (Apr 9, 2011)

*Electric Fuel Pump*



CCC said:


> Ask two people get two answers, I personally burned up a Johnson due to the VRO not working, after I got the motor rebuilt I had them remove the VRO, install an electric fuel pump and pre mixed all my gas. To me that is the way to go, that way if she is running you are sure she is getting oil. Just my .02 worth.


I have a 1991 Johnson 200 that I think the pump is getting weak. What kind if electric pump do I get to replace the VRO?? I already premix. Thanks for your help..


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

I understand the electric pump is not USCG approved, I cannot prove this(I did not look), but I bought a new VRO pump for $355 + $12 for shipping. That's the same pump you need. Pm me if I can help, I got numbers for the place I bought mine at. I'm gonna hook it up, prime the oil and give it hell! My main tank is premixed now, so no worries.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

The VRO is a very reliable system. BUT I had a OMC mechanic tell me that the VRO/fuel pump & the oil tank pump need to be replaced every 10 years. We can't expect these pumps & systems to last forever without any maintenance.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's a good read if you have time on the VRO.
http://continuouswave.com/whaler/reference/VRO.html


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

CCC said:


> Ask two people get two answers, I personally burned up a Johnson due to the VRO not working, after I got the motor rebuilt I had them remove the VRO, install an electric fuel pump and pre mixed all my gas. To me that is the way to go, that way if she is running you are sure she is getting oil. Just my .02 worth.


*I've had 2 and the first thing I did was take out the VRO pump and mix. Nothing worse then seeing the light and hearing the horn when your 25 miles out.:thumbdown:*


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

Got the pump installed Saturday, put it in the water Sunday...all good!!:thumbup: no lights, no issues, ran out great. I'm gonna run the tank out(premix) and the run on VRO only. But I will keep oil in console if light comes back on.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Slayer I herd the only thing that will keep that light out is fish blood on the boat!! Glad you got it fixed bro!!! Now go kill something!!!


----------



## DHB699 (Oct 1, 2009)

TURTLE said:


> *I've had 2 and the first thing I did was take out the VRO pump and mix. Nothing worse then seeing the light and hearing the horn when your 25 miles out.:thumbdown:*


Or not seeing the light because there is something on the dash and not hearing the horn because the radio is to loud and a minute later no engine


----------

